# deer antlers at global pet foods



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I was at global pet foods to purchase new food for Diamond.

I happen to look around the treat section and stumbled upon a couple of antler chews. The product is from a company called ziwipeak. The antlers apparently come in small, medium and large. The store I was at only had medium and large. I wasn't sure if the medium size was okay since it looked kinda large for a small little maltese mouth.

the antlers went for around $8

I was really surprised to find them. Every other pet store I went to looked at me funny when I mentioned antlers to them as chews. Hopefully global pet foods will carry more of these antlers.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have not used the antlers. I buy the small bully sticks or flossies. A couple of Shih Tzu owners give the antlers as chew bones and say their Tzu love them. They rave about them and say they last forever, are rich in minerals, and don't splinter. Dogs like the marrow in the antlers. (They had antlers from family members hunting.) If you purchase them, I think you want them grey or cream colored, as, the white ones are bleached and not as safe/may splinter. I would supervise a dog while chewing on deer antlers.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine like them--only when there are no bully sticks available.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup, deer antlers are just another type of chew- along the lines of bully sticks, himalayan chews, etc. 

They are available in many different sizes from small 4" ones to large 10" ones. 

One of the nice things about these is that nothing had to be killed to get them- bucks shed their antlers naturally


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I loved the idea of the antlers being so long lasting, not smelly or sticky but my girls wouldn't touch them. Ellie turned her nose up right away and Lexi did sniff and lick a couple times but that was it. I think it's the lack of flavor.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Poochieheaven @ Jan 30 2010, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878954


> One of the nice things about these is that nothing had to be killed to get them- bucks shed their antlers naturally [/B]


that's good to know!


----------

